# Elon Musk buying Twitter exposes the great divide



## Bretrick (Oct 28, 2022)

How does spending $44 billion on a social network site benefit mankind?
I find it disgraceful that so much money is controlled by so few people.
$44 billion to fritter away?
An estimated 700 million people live on less than $2 a day and Musk spends $44 billion on a social platform?
Sickening in the extreme.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Beezer (Oct 28, 2022)

Twitter is the same 800 or so losers living in their parents' basements, projecting and feeding off each other's stupidity.

And Facebook is the one place you can meet everyone you've purposely avoided your entire life.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2022)

https://donate-faqs.com/what-charities-does-elon-musk-donate-to

I abhor greed but at the same time, how does my spending $500. on a new dishwasher "benefit mankind"?

Well, they always said "the rich get richer".


----------



## Jules (Oct 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Well, they always said "the rich get richer".


They sure do.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 28, 2022)

Yikes! I have avoided Twitter and will continue to avoid Twitter!


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 28, 2022)

I can see the appeal of Twitter if there are celebrities you want to follow or if you worship your political leaders and want to keep up with them, but not fitting into either of those categories, I have no use for it. I have no interest in Elon Musk other than his engineering projects.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 29, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> What are your thoughts?


Off the top of my head:
1.  Envy is a terrible personal trait.
2.  It isn't for me to judge what others do with their possessions.
3.  Directly and indirectly Musk's enterprises create millions of jobs for people world-wide.
4.  How does something like twitter (never used it) benefit mankind?


----------



## rgp (Oct 29, 2022)

His money ...... to do with as he pleases.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

Tommy said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 1.  Envy is a terrible personal trait.
> 2.  It isn't for me to judge what others do with their possessions.
> 3.  Directly and indirectly Musk's enterprises create millions of jobs for people world-wide.
> 4.  *How does something like twitter (never used it) benefit mankind?*


   Great question. People from all over the world share info on Twitter. Posts have been limited in length. It is controversial because Musk wants the platform free of oversight.  Anything goes.  It can become a source of misinformation. How can you run a peaceful world with people posting lies and promoting them?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

rgp said:


> His money ...... to do with as he pleases.



I think we are going to have greater problems with these type of big mergers. Anti-trust has given way to Citizens United where the corporation is no longer scrutinized for it's immediate benefit for society. We are beginning to have less freedom of choice. $$$$$$$ and POWER become the guiding forces.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 29, 2022)

Their money is their money to do with as they see fit. 
Some like Elon Musk help people out, others don't.


----------



## rgp (Oct 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I think we are going to have greater problems with these type of big mergers. Anti-trust has given way to Citizens United where the corporation is no longer scrutinized for it's immediate benefit for society. We are beginning to have less freedom of choice. $$$$$$$ and POWER become the guiding forces.



  I see your point but .... it is still his money. Do you want someone telling you what to spend your money on ?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

Lakeland living said:


> Their money is their money to do with as they see fit.
> Some like Elon Musk help people out, others don't.


I have been wondering what % of the billionaires really help our society. I don't think it is a majority. I wish it was because the way it is going the billionaires are starting to take over our society, and control our lives.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

rgp said:


> I see your point but .... it is still his money. Do you want someone telling you what to spend your money on ?


Everyday people are after my money. Freedom means spending money freely? For me it means people have a right to chose to have health care, employment, affordable necessities, a since of belonging in this world. As it is going, those freedoms are diminishing.


----------



## Jamala (Oct 29, 2022)

I like Elon Musk, he’s zany and I like zanies. He also does a lot of good with his money. 
Not a twitter user myself but I have to say, I don’t like the fact he’s going to make it a free for all platform. A hater's playground!


----------



## rgp (Oct 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Everyday people are after my money. Freedom means spending money freely? For me it means people have a right to chose to have health care, employment, affordable necessities, a since of belonging in this world. As it is going, those freedoms are diminishing.



 That freedom diminishes even more when we start complaining how anyone spends their money. Worse yet ... trying to redirect it.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 29, 2022)

Elon Musk, the world’s richest person and the chief executive of the electric car company Tesla, has said he will pay more than $11bn in tax this year, which could be a record amount of annual tax paid by a single person.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 29, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Elon Musk, the world’s richest person and the chief executive of the electric car company Tesla, *has said he will pay more than $11bn in tax this year*, which could be a record amount of annual tax paid by a single person.


That's what he says, let's see what he does.


----------



## feywon (Oct 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Great question. People from all over the world share info on Twitter.posts have been limited in length. It is controversial because Musk wants the platform free of oversight.  *Anything goes.  It can become a source of misinformation. How can you run a peaceful world with people posting lies and promoting them?*


Actually i read he's walked back the 'anything goes', so it will be interesting to see what is allowed, what will be restricted.  Who will be arbiter of 'acceptable' and if there'll be any rational consistency in what is 'acceptable' and what not.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> How can you run a peaceful world with people posting lies and promoting them?


You can't.....as we're seeing everyday with the insurrection, the harm and threats against our elected congress people and their families and armed vigilantes at voting drop off boxes, the ongoing trials and investigations that cost taxpayers and on and on.....people need to wake up.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 29, 2022)

I think it’s great! Twitter existed before Elon bought it. Was it sickening then? The MSM hates it so it must be a good thing.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 29, 2022)

feywon said:


> Actually i read he's walked back the 'anything goes', so it will be interesting to see what is allowed, what will be restricted.  Who will be arbiter of 'acceptable' and if there'll be any rational consistency in what is 'acceptable' and what not.


Twitter has always had censorship. Always. I’m hopeful that now there will be more than one point of view allowed.


----------



## feywon (Oct 29, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Twitter has always had censorship. Always. I’m hopeful that now there will be more than one point of view allowed.


All social media can (as private business entities) and should have some 'rules'.  If not there would be even more hate speech, name calling and verbal brawls than there is already. 

i've found people of all persuasions usually complain only when *they* (and those who think like them) are held to the rules. i have been known (and unpopular for it) to call out even my fellow 'liberals', 'open-minded' people for their narrow perspectives on what rules should be enforced and how. It is a human thing most of us succumb to feeling freedom of speech should only apply to our POV. 

The one absolute rule i think all social media should have is 'no incitement to violence'.   While some postings have been helpful afterwards in convicting people of actual violence, or at least adding to the understanding of what motivates certain acts, there have been few cases where violence was prevented due to some over-the-top posting being reported to authorities.


----------



## feywon (Oct 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> That's what he says, let's see what he does.


i really think IRS Auditors should take extra care examining the returns of folks like Musk and Zuckerberg.  Both have had large losses reported in news recently, perhaps laying groundwork in case this administration, perhaps post mid-terms, returns to taxing them more appropriately.

Supposedly, Musk has been losing more $$ per day for many months (some $270 million a day) then most of us could spend (spend not give--i could if i had it easily give away a great deal to my community/charities/and individuals and much of it might not be tax deductible)in a lifetime, yet no signs he's suffering or even discomforted.

i have no problem with people being ridiculously wealthy--as long as they pay their workers/staff salaries that reflect the value of their work, AND they pay their fair share of taxes, local as well as federal.  i don't think they should be either demonized or revered simply for being wealthy, especially since many of the wealthiest inherit it (there's no consensus of facts if Musk did). But they need to realize their continued wealth depends in great part on their workers and consumers---they need to respect both.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 29, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> I think it’s great! Twitter existed before Elon bought it. Was it sickening then? The MSM hates it so it must be a good thing.


"MSM" that means what, Methylsulfonylmethane?    Why would Methylsulfonylmethane hate Twitter?

But yea, Twitter was sickening before they started enforcing their Terms of Service, which some bonehead political types ignored because they saw themselves as entitled....and subsequently got their accounts suspended.   Stupid is as stupid does.
Watch what Musk does, Twitter will turn into a sewer pit like Parler.

Kanye West and Elon Musk each buying a social media platform at the same time?... no coincidence there as those of thier ideological bent are redoubling efforts to dominate public discourse.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 29, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Twitter has always had censorship. Always. I’m hopeful that now there will be more than one point of view allowed.


Censorship is a big word, if you mean that Twitter disallows the misuse of their media to spread hate and disinformation, then you would be correct.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2022)

I read Elon's Twitter last night. He's putting together a council to moderate. Changes won't be made until then. Here's one of this tweets to a reader:

"_i don’t know who needs to hear this but, death threats aren’t part of protected free speech, it’s in a different category called “a crime.” so y’know. you still don’t get to do that_."


----------



## Gaer (Oct 29, 2022)

I think it's a wonderful thing to open up free speech!
I think it's a wonderful thing that Elon Musk bought Twitter!


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

I think Elon Musk is a dangerous megalomaniac.


----------



## Jace (Oct 29, 2022)

Heard...he went in and '_cleaned house'!_


----------



## rasmusjc (Oct 29, 2022)

As far as I am concerned, Elon Musk is an accident ready to happen.  He is just another CEO in the line of businessman pretending to know the technology he pays other people to make work, but he really has no clue how anything works except to hire offshore contractors who have fooled him into thinking they know how technology works.  He is in good company with Andrew Yang, and even the CEO/CTO of boeing (Did you really think low-cost foreign contractors knew what they were doing when they 'patched' the software on the 737-300Max Airplanes?).

I'm just waiting for an Musk product to fail due to ignorance as to how the product should work.  God help the affected people when that happens.

Just my one-time posted opinion (along with my 40 year experience as an Electronics Engineer).......Bye.


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 30, 2022)

I don't think there's anything Elon Musk could do to make me want to use Twitter. As far as allowing racist comments and allowing people to make threats, that's not good for business, so I don't see Musk allowing that kind of thing. People who want to do that should go to Parler where they can be around other miscreants and incels.


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

SMH some people have more money than sense.


----------



## Been There (Oct 30, 2022)

rasmusjc said:


> As far as I am concerned, Elon Musk is an accident ready to happen.  He is just another CEO in the line of businessman pretending to know the technology he pays other people to make work, but he really has no clue how anything works except to hire offshore contractors who have fooled him into thinking they know how technology works.  He is in good company with Andrew Yang, and even the CEO/CTO of Boeing (Did you really think low-cost foreign contractors knew what they were doing when they 'patched' the software on the 737-300Max Airplanes?).
> 
> I'm just waiting for an Musk product to fail due to ignorance as to how the product should work.  God help the affected people when that happens.
> 
> Just my one-time posted opinion (along with my 40 year experience as an Electronics Engineer).......Bye.


The MCAS was on the 737-8. The only change made was that the AOA was changed to use both sensors (left and right) instead of just one as originally was used. Why Boeing only decided to use one sensor to begin with is a mystery to me. Even if Boeing hadn't changed or added a software patch, the plane could have flown safely as it was originally, if all of the pilots had received proper training.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 30, 2022)

Well, I think Elon Musk is doing wonderful things to help humanity.
He produces good influences in many diverse actions.
I think the scope of his visions is far beyond what any of us can imagine.
I wonder why you all judge him and see the worst in him.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 31, 2022)

Some people are afraid of opposing viewpoints.


----------



## rgp (Oct 31, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Some people are afraid of opposing viewpoints.



  Boy oh Boy ....... aren't they though !


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 31, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> How does spending $44 billion on a social network site benefit mankind?


Not sure it does, or that has anything to do with his buying it.  I think he did it to benefit Elon Musk, one man.  And its his money, why not?

I know little to nothing about twitter, never been there.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Some people are afraid of opposing viewpoints.


More like disgusted...........sometimes.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2022)

Read Elon already screwed up by tweeting Paul Polosi hammered by his gay lover.  He removed the tweet, but too late, it's out.

Don't care how rich he is, he's a schmuck and a potentially treasonous one.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

rgp said:


> Boy oh Boy ....... aren't they though !


  When someone disagrees with another's view and defends their position, doesn't mean they are afraid of understanding the opposite viewpoint. Most people are educated enough to make reasonable decisions. BUT, there are those who are still asleep at the wheel, and whatever "side" they are on, they defend even until.....whatever. The thought of them being afraid is sort of childish don't you think?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> When someone disagrees with another's view and defends their position, doesn't mean they are afraid of understanding the opposite viewpoint. Most people are educated enough to make reasonable decisions. BUT, there are those who are still asleep at the wheel, and whatever "side" they are on, they defend even until.....whatever. The thought of them being afraid is sort of childish don't you think?


They like to think of themselves as so powerfully right people fear them


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Well, I think Elon Musk is doing wonderful things to help humanity.
> He produces good influences in many diverse actions.
> I think the scope of his visions is far beyond what any of us can imagine.
> *I wonder why you all judge him and see the worst in him.*


Some people can see past a smokescreen and deceit, and there are those who are blinded by media propaganda.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2022)

_Musk used his vast resources to seize control of Twitter because he didn’t like its editorial stance. That’s not an example of free speech. It’s an example of how the very wealthy can silence criticism._


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Elon Musk buying Twitter exposes the great divide


Elon Musk is laying off 25% of Twitter workforce in first round of job cuts

Right before the holidays, this scene looks familiar.

So good to see Elon Musk working his humanitarian magic.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> _Musk used his vast resources to seize control of Twitter because he didn’t like its editorial stance. That’s not an example of free speech. It’s an example of how the very wealthy can silence criticism._


It's been a trend since the gates of hell were opened on society, in 2017.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2022)

I was once fired on Xmas Eve.  Was so upset I took the wrong train and wound up in Queens!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> _Musk used his vast resources to seize control of Twitter because he didn’t like its editorial stance. That’s not an example of free speech. It’s an example of how the very wealthy can silence criticism._


...and allow the return of hate speech.  Musk has already said he would restore #45's Twitter account.  Then Musk denied that he said that.
As Musk becomes more of a focus in public, his true colors will become more evident, and as the lies pile up high enough it will be hard for even the naive to ignore.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2022)

Nathan said:


> ...and allow the return of hate speech.  Musk has already said he would restore #45's Twitter account.  Then denied that he said that.
> As Musk becomes more of a focus in public, *his true colors will become more evident*, as the lies pile up, high enough making it hard for the naive to ignore.


I don't think he has true colors.  I think he's an effed up twit that got incredibly lucky.  If he has any color, he's first getting it now.  Twit owns Twitter.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Read Elon already screwed up by tweeting Paul Polosi hammered by his gay lover.  He removed the tweet, but too late, it's out.
> 
> Don't care how rich he is, he's a schmuck and a potentially treasonous one.


He is just another nutter, who happens to be rich enough to buy a social media platform and who will continue the practice of posting conspiracies, lies, disinformation and hate speech such as inciting violence against minorities including LGBTQ, people of color, Jewish people, etc.  Didn't take the bastard long to post that disgusting lie about Mr. Pelosi, and of course he had to disrepect gay people also.....more to come with scum like him.  

He has accomplished some good and profitable things in his career, but his personality and character are still in the sewer.


----------



## RandomName (Oct 31, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Well, I think Elon Musk is doing wonderful things to help humanity.
> He produces good influences in many diverse actions.
> I think the scope of his visions is far beyond what any of us can imagine.
> I wonder why you all judge him and see the worst in him.



Agree. I think Musk is a positive visionary for mankind. And a capitalist in the best sense of the word. 

I think a lot of folks have a kneejerk reaction to his smug and cutesy personality. But the guy is Epic, imho. And he has good intentions trying to make Twitter a truly 'open forum' for BOTH sides of an argument to be heard.  Before Musk, anything right of center was deemed to be 'misinformation' and 'wrongthink'.   

The way to have a discussion is to let people speak, and, barring outrageous statements, just go ahead and retort to whatever was freely spoken, with your own freely spoken opinion, without fear of being canceled for having a 'wrong' opinion. ('wrongthink' is the Orwellian term, I believe).     

Oh, btw, nobody I know is on Twitter, and I have no desire to go on it either. Supposedly it used by elitists only, so they say.


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 31, 2022)

There has been plenty said, for and against Mr Musk.
The point of my post was, why spend an incredible amount of money on a social network site?
$44 billion would be better spent, housing/feeding US citizens?


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 31, 2022)

Musk has exposed himself for the nut-job that he is. He was born rich and used his existing wealth to become the richest man in the world.


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 31, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> There has been plenty said, for and against Mr Musk.
> The point of my post was, why spend an incredible amount of money on a social network site?
> $44 billion would be better spent, housing/feeding US citizens?


Where's the profit in that? Nobody does anything for the good of society in this day and age. Money is all that matters.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 31, 2022)

RandomName said:


> Agree. I think Musk is a positive visionary for mankind. And a capitalist in the best sense of the word.
> 
> I think a lot of folks have a kneejerk reaction to his smug and cutesy personality. But the guy is Epic, imho. And he has good intentions trying to make Twitter a truly 'open forum' for BOTH sides of an argument to be heard.  Before Musk, anything right of center was deemed to be 'misinformation' and 'wrongthink'.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Random name.  You said this so much better than me.  
I don't care about his politics. IMO:   He's a brilliant, innovative, as you said "positive visionary".


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 31, 2022)

​​EXCLUSIVE Elon Musk reached out to EU industry chief to pledge content policing compliance​
Source: *Reuters*

Elon Musk has assured the European Commission that Twitter will abide by tough European rules on illegal online content policing now that the social network has passed under his ownership, European Union sources said on Monday.

In a previously unreported exchange last week, Musk told Thierry Breton, the EU's industry chief, that he planned to comply with the region's Digital Services Act, which levies hefty fines on companies if they do not control illegal content.

The self-described free speech absolutist agreed to hold a meeting with Breton, a former French finance minister, in the coming weeks, two EU officials familiar with the discussions told Reuters.

[snip]

"In Europe, the bird will fly by our EU rules," Breton tweeted on Friday.

Read more: https://www.reuters.com/technology/...ssure-content-policing-compliance-2022-10-31/

......could this have anything to do with Musk deleting his  slanderous tweet against Mr. Pelosi?


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2022)

RandomName said:


> Agree. I think Musk is a positive visionary for mankind. And a capitalist in the best sense of the word.
> 
> I think a lot of folks have a kneejerk reaction to his smug and cutesy personality. But the guy is Epic, imho. And he has good intentions trying to make Twitter a truly 'open forum' for BOTH sides of an argument to be heard.  Before Musk, anything right of center was deemed to be 'misinformation' and 'wrongthink'.
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true believer- giddy fan.   Enjoy the fantasy.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 31, 2022)

I don't care for Elon Musk.  Sure, the guy's a visionary, always in the news, not much low key about him at all.  Humble isn't in his vocabulary, either.

I don't have a twitter account, don't want one.  It would be one more way to encounter misinformation.
I'll stick with 5 news channels, listen, then decided for myself.  I never did look good on a bandwagon.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 31, 2022)

He's also very cozy with China, and Russia.


----------



## RandomName (Oct 31, 2022)

OK, I didn't get to my post in time to delete it, but I meant what I said, Gaer.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> He is just another nutter, who happens to be rich enough to buy a social media platform and who will continue the practice of posting conspiracies, lies, disinformation and hate speech such as inciting violence against minorities including LGBTQ, people of color, Jewish people, etc.  Didn't take the bastard long to post that disgusting lie about Mr. Pelosi, and of course he had to disrepect gay people also.....more to come with scum like him.
> 
> He has accomplished some good and profitable things in his career, but his personality and character are still in the sewer.


I have to agree with the post about Paul Pelosi. It was highly incendiary. He above all people should know that deleting a tweet does not mean it never happened nor does it ever go away.

I think he is a man who has lost control of his own ego.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 31, 2022)

RandomName said:


> OK, I didn't get to my post in time to delete it, but I meant what I said, Gaer.


Well, I do like men with boldness.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2022)

He has demonstrated, loud and clear, who and what he is, with his desperate attempt to spread lies about the Pelosi attack.  What a piece of scum. I don't see how anyone can defend him, for any reason whatsoever.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> He's also very cozy with China, and Russia.


And with Saudi Arabia...
Saudi Prince Alwaleed Becomes Twitter’s Second Largest Shareholder​https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattdu...-becomes-twitters-second-largest-shareholder/


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2022)

Sunny said:


> He has demonstrated, loud and clear, who and what he is, with his desperate attempt to spread lies about the Pelosi attack.  What a piece of scum. I don't see how anyone can defend him, for any reason whatsoever.


Well it appears that some think that Musk has a pretty face, and of course that takes precedence over moral fiber.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 31, 2022)

Here's some interesting facts about twitter...

TwitterStatistics

I opened a twitter account way back when but never posted.  Now, if I could just remember my password...


----------



## Brookswood (Oct 31, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> How does spending $44 billion on a social network site benefit mankind?
> I find it disgraceful that so much money is controlled by so few people.
> $44 billion to fritter away?
> An estimated 700 million people live on less than $2 a day and Musk spends $44 billion on a social platform?
> ...


Do you think that money has just gone POOF?  It's now in the hands of Twitter stockholders who will use it for many purposes.  My guess is that it will circulate and improve the lifestyle of many people all over the globe.    Had you owned some Twitter stock you could take your profits from Mr. Musk's deal and contribute it to an organization that is doing something to help those 700 million people.   Next time invest, create more wealth, and then distribute your new wealth to needy people.   

Oh, had Mr. Musk used the 44 Billion and sent a check to each of those 700 million it would have amounted to about $63 each.


----------



## Brookswood (Oct 31, 2022)

Personalty, I am more bothered by entertainers and athletes who literally make tens of millions or maybe hundreds of millions of dollars for simply walking about on a stage pretending to be somebody else, or chasing after a ball.

Many of them own multiple big houses.  Let's get them to open their homes to the homeless and put their money where their mouths are.  

I find the outrage against Mr. Musk to be very selective.  Our government just spent about 440 Billion dollars (10x more than Mr. Musk spent) to appease a special group of people who don't want to pay back the loans they took out and promised to pay. Even though that group will have higher than average incomes than the general population, the rest of the population will have to pay the cost of those loans.  Where's the outrage to that bit of nonsense?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I have to agree with the post about Paul Pelosi. It was highly incendiary. He above all people should know that deleting a tweet does not mean it never happened nor does it ever go away.
> 
> I think he is a man who has lost control of his own ego.


Your right Warrigal, he only needed some ego pumping to start to show his true colors on his new social media play toy.  Wonder why he deleted that, doesn't he tout free speech and all, LOL.  Like @Right Now, I never had a twitter account and don't intend to sign up any time in the future. The lies and disinformation will be even more rampant than before with this narcissistic character in charge.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> And with Saudi Arabia...
> Saudi Prince Alwaleed Becomes Twitter’s Second Largest Shareholder​https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattdu...-becomes-twitters-second-largest-shareholder/


Interesting, thanks.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> Do you think that money has just gone POOF?  It's now in the hands of Twitter stockholders who will use it for many purposes.  My guess is that it will circulate and improve the lifestyle of many people all over the globe.    Had you owned some Twitter stock you could take your profits from Mr. Musk's deal and contribute it to an organization that is doing something to help those 700 million people.



"Twitter formally notified the SEC that it had been acquired by Elon Musk, via his subsidiary X Holdings, and said the stock was now suspended from trading. *Twitter shares will be delisted from the New York Stock Exchange on Nov. 8*, Twitter said in a securities filing."

https://www.theinformation.com/briefings/twitter-shares-to-be-delisted-following-musk-takeover


----------



## Jace (Oct 31, 2022)

Already, "stirring the pot"..and lot at all.....
and..there are _some people who thrive on chaos!_


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 31, 2022)

Funny how those who claim Twitter will now be the home of hate speech are the same ones calling names and saying hateful things.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 31, 2022)

I find it amazing he did in one year or so what it took NASA 50 years to do.
There is a U-tube video called, "My heroes rejected me" about Elon Musk
that I wish all of you would watch. 
 Could you  open your mind to see things from a different perspective?
Thanks.


----------



## Brookswood (Oct 31, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Musk has exposed himself for the nut-job that he is. He was born rich and used his existing wealth to become the richest man in the world.


A nut job?  

Quirky?  Sure.


----------



## ElCastor (Oct 31, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> How does spending $44 billion on a social network site benefit mankind?
> I find it disgraceful that so much money is controlled by so few people.
> $44 billion to fritter away?


Those billions are largely borrowed or extracted from Musks equity in Tesla. Outrageous? Well Tesla is a world leader in the electric car domain, something that took many billions to develop and build, and has probably generated billions in taxes. So what to do? Forbid the development, or maybe we should have told Musk not to develop that damn car and give the few million that got it started to humanity? If all those bucks that were used to develop the automobile industry, our railroads, aircraft, and a myriad other industries were instead given to humanity we would be so much better off — or would we?


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 31, 2022)

I definitely see your point, but wouldn't it be refreshing if all these billionaires weren't such A**holes, and what ever happened to anti-trust laws!


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 1, 2022)

Elon Musk has far too much power because of all his billions of dollars. Money can buy a lot of influence in Washington. Now he has even more power because he controls a major communications platform, and he's spreading misinformation, which is harmful to our democracy. Low information voters latch onto crazy conspiracy theories and determine our leaders by voting based not on reality but on an alternate reality. It's bad for democracy, but a lot of people these days don't seem to have a problem with that.


----------



## Jamala (Nov 1, 2022)

Personally, I have always liked Elon Musk. I feel some sort of affinity with this person (no, nothing to do with money) only his ideas, his vision.
I have no idea what happened with that tweet about Nancy Pelosi’s husband…could it have been accidentally shared? Who knows? I don’t and you don’t either and the media slanderers do not know either. It has been deleted, let’s see what happens in the future. I do not judge, especially without a full explanation.

No, Musk is not racist. At 17 years of age he left South Africa because he would have been drafted into the corrupt SANDF that existed at that time. He is fiercely anti-apartheid (like his father, who belonged to the anti-apartheid Progressive Party)…in S. Africa, his friends were black and he was shamefully ostracised because of this. Furthermore, he is not anti-Semitic.
It seems to me, the mantra is: if you don’t understand someone or something, beat the stuffing out of them!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2022)

Jamala said:


> It seems to me, the mantra is: if you don’t understand someone or something, beat the stuffing out of them!


I disagree.  No one is beating the stuffing out of poor dear Elon.  I did like reading what you had to say, thanks for the info.  I do not believe for one second the tweet re: Paul P. was an accident.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Elon Musk has far too much power because of all his billions of dollars. Money can buy a lot of influence in Washington. Now he has even more power because he controls a major communications platform, and he's spreading misinformation, which is harmful to our democracy. Low information voters latch onto crazy conspiracy theories and determine our leaders by voting based not on reality but on an alternate reality. It's bad for democracy, but a lot of people these days don't seem to have a problem with that.


Well said and true.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 1, 2022)

I don’t “tweet” and have no interest in learning how to, but Elon Musk and his wealth and actions are so far beyond my comprehension  and understanding I don’t even try. And if it all somehow “trickles down” to affect my life, I don’t think there is anything I could do about it.


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 1, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Elon Musk has far too much power because of all his billions of dollars. Money can buy a lot of influence in Washington. Now he has even more power because he controls a major communications platform, and he's spreading misinformation, which is harmful to our democracy. Low information voters latch onto crazy conspiracy theories and determine our leaders by voting based not on reality but on an alternate reality. It's bad for democracy, but a lot of people these days don't seem to have a problem with that.


I strongly agree...this says it all.

Spreading misinformation has consequences that most definitely affects us all, it opens the floodgates of evil.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 1, 2022)

Elin Musk has been in charge of Twitter for a hot five minutes, hardly enough time to spread anything, much less misinformation. What y’all are spreading is something else entirely. . One thing is certain: it’s going to get very interesting.


----------



## Jules (Nov 1, 2022)

One man, so much power.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 1, 2022)

Lotsa talk about "misinformation".  Problem with it is that what you think is misinformation, is what someone else thinks is gospel truth, and vice versa.  So we are all better off to not censor what it said, and let us us our own common sense to determine what we think is "gospel truth" and what we think is "horse pucky".  (And please, don't fall into the trap of saying those who disagree with you have no common sense and must be "protected"...)


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2022)

Jamala said:


> I have no idea what happened with that tweet about Nancy Pelosi’s husband…could it have been accidentally shared? *Who knows? I don’t and you don’t either* and the media slanderers do not know either. *It has been deleted*, let’s see what happens in the future. I do not judge, especially without a full explanation.


Not so fast. I *do* know and, with almost 113 million Musk followers, the barn door being shut after the horse has bolted comes to mind.


----------



## Knight (Nov 1, 2022)

Don't have or use Twitter. Don't have or use face book. As social media goes this site is pretty much it.

So my input is about how Twitter/Elon Musk affects me personally. Can I change the outcome ? No.  I don't notice any of his business activities affecting me financially, physically or emotionally.  What he does with his money is his business.

But out of curiosity who that posts here have been harmed  financially, physically or emotionally? Emotionally to the point of not being able to get out of bed.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> A nut job?
> 
> Quirky?  Sure.



@Brookswood,
Did you delete your great post?  Why?  I was just going to tell you how wonderful it was.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2022)

Silly criteria @Knight.   I don't belong to Twitter either, but there is so much talking about it and quoting it that I feel as if I do.


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 1, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Elon Musk has far too much power because of all his billions of dollars. Money can buy a lot of influence in Washington. Now he has even more power because he controls a major communications platform, and he's spreading misinformation, which is harmful to our democracy. Low information voters latch onto crazy conspiracy theories and determine our leaders by voting based not on reality but on an alternate reality. It's bad for democracy, but a lot of people these days don't seem to have a problem with that.


Spreading misinformation? Like what? A quote please. As for our democracy, the essence of democracy is freedom of speech, and that means all lawful speech, not just that with which you agree.


----------



## Knight (Nov 1, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Silly criteria @Knight.   I don't belong to Twitter either, but there is so much talking about it and quoting it that I feel as if I do.


Silly for you to judge  the criteria I use to decide how I think about an issue. I begin with can I change the outcome, then the other. The other being affecting me financially, physically or emotionally. 

Last was a question.

Out of curiosity who that posts here have been harmed financially, physically or emotionally.

Since you took the time to respond maybe you would post how what Elon Musk does with his money affects you personally.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2022)

Knight said:


> Silly for you to judge  the criteria I use to decide how I think about an issue. I begin with can I change the outcome, then the other. The other being affecting me financially, physically or emotionally.
> 
> Last was a question.
> 
> ...


Let's just leave it as me being silly.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 1, 2022)

Knight said:


> Silly for you to judge  the criteria I use to decide how I think about an issue. I begin with can I change the outcome, then the other. The other being affecting me financially, physically or emotionally.
> 
> Last was a question.
> 
> ...


Most non-Jewish Germans not living in Berlin or Dresden during the '30s and '40s weren't directly affected by Hitler's actions, so that's not really a good barometer.

I have more to say about that, but I have some work to do. I'll continue with that thought later.


----------



## Jace (Nov 1, 2022)

I wonder if he is considered a_* robber Baron? *_


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 1, 2022)

Jace said:


> I wonder if he is considered a_* robber Baron? *_


The former management of Twitter leaned to the Left. Elon Musk is very likely a conservative and promoter of free speech. Thus the hatred and name calling.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> The former management of Twitter leaned to the Left. Elon Musk is very likely a conservative and promoter of free speech. Thus the hatred and name calling.


Man what a lopsided comment. Maybe some people "hate" Musk, but that is NOT THE ISSUE! Hate one side...hate the other side, who will be the power masters. Really. This isn't about personalities, or whether people are for free speech. Like some people would rather be told what not to say. If it is misinformation, the likes of which has never been as far reaching as it is now, you would prefer a mass media giant that hosts out right lies...of which the noose of justice is quickly bringing to the courts. Then we will all see who has the clothes on.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 1, 2022)

I am on Twitter and find it a source of quite a good deal of amusement. It also opens a window to a world that I do not experience in person. In a way it is a source of education and that is both its benefit and its danger. I've never seen Parler but I understand that it is quite toxic and the dark web is even worse.

As long as Twitter does not cross the line that I set in the sand for decency I will continue to participate. My line is where it is used to encourage violence against individuals or any class of people such as women, civic leaders, the LGBQT community, people of colour or members of any faith groups.

Lying is everywhere these days. It is up to each of us to recognise the lies and the liars just as we learn to identify the scammers who try to deceive us. I had one of the latter try to get my bank details just yesterday. If I had believed the man on the other end of the phone I would be a poorer woman today.

I have never believed in "my country, right or wrong" nor that one side of politics is pure and the other side is evil. Any group comprised of people suffers from the same moral flaws that have always been found in all of us. All we can do is try to be true to our higher ideals, one of which is to seek and find the truth.

Elon Musk is not a saint because he is successful, nor is he the devil incarnate. He is but a man with more money than most. Twitter is not his creation and we have yet to see what he will use it for. I suspect it is to make more money but he doesn't seem to be going about that the right way. 

I could be wrong about that. I know Sweet Fanny Adams about making money.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)

The recent mergers of massive corporations is very troubling to me. When so much money/power is consolidated in a few massive corporations, they buy political influence. It has happened that corporations have run the country and told people what to do  ( in Europe awhile back ). If we allow these mass mergers and acquisitions to continue, we are going to be controlled in all most ALL aspects of our lives. It is happening now. Democracy is not. Plutocracy IS. Just like global warming, we will keep doing nothing until it is too little too late.


----------



## Knight (Nov 1, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Most non-Jewish Germans not living in Berlin or Dresden during the '30s and '40s weren't directly affected by Hitler's actions, so that's not really a good barometer.
> 
> I have more to say about that, but I have some work to do. I'll continue with that thought later.


Key in my post is this

Quote from my post.
"how I think about an issue."

How other think is part of  their life experiences.  I don't consider wealth or the accumulation of wealth or what anyone else does with their wealth any of my concern unless it directly affects me in the ways I posted. 

Elon Musk & the business models that built his wealth also contribute to the well being of others. But when envy of what another has achieved takes over that is on them.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 1, 2022)

It disturbs me not at all what Elon Musk does with his money or how his personality really is.  What does disturb me, is reading the many disgusting comments about a man on here not known to one personally?  He, of course, is not alone in this category, and the shallow minded remarks bolster my original reasons for having left this site several years ago in the first place.  

So many of you are concerned with hate speech on Twitter?  Start with the beginning of this thread and read each post, then tell me about hate speech.


----------



## Jamala (Nov 1, 2022)

Six months ago I closed my twitter account (my husband did not close his).  I am restarting it now because I feel it is better to know what hate is out there instead of sweeping it under the proverbial carpet.


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 1, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Man what a lopsided comment. Maybe some people "hate" Musk, but that is NOT THE ISSUE! Hate one side...hate the other side, who will be the power masters. Really. This isn't about personalities, or whether people are for free speech. Like some people would rather be told what not to say. If it is misinformation, the likes of which has never been as far reaching as it is now, you would prefer a mass media giant that hosts out right lies...of which the noose of justice is quickly bringing to the courts. Then we will all see who has the clothes on.


Huh?


----------



## Brookswood (Nov 2, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Funny how those who claim Twitter will now be the home of hate speech are the same ones calling names and saying hateful things.


Hush. We're not supposed to notice that.  

I have noticed this same thing on both sides of the political spectrum these days.   Accuse the other guy of what you yourself are doing.   I think the old fashioned name for it is hypocrisy.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2022)

Just a comparison folks, not an invitation for a political response.


----------



## Brookswood (Nov 2, 2022)

Gaer said:


> @Brookswood,
> Did you delete your great post?  Why?  I was just going to tell you how wonderful it was.


You mean the one where I mentioned SpaceX has taken most of the commercial launches away from the higher cost outfits?   And where I mentioned that *Boeing got one billion dollars more than SpaceX* to develop a similar spacecraft, yet while SpaceX has put at least 4 crews into orbit, *Boeing has yet to launch a successful manned test* of their Starliner?  Or where I mentioned that Tesla dominates the EV market and is probably the only EV most people would want to take on a cross country road trip due to its range and  network of charging stations?

Yes, I deleted it.  Not everybody can handle the truth.   

By the way I think Mr. Musk'decision not to restore those who have been banned from Twitter until they can set some standards for doing so is a good decision.    I also think charging $8 a month to get verified is smart.  Of course, Cheapskates like me would never pay it. But, I don't post to twitter anyway.  And I find myself spending very little time or Twitter, Facebook and other social media.  Social media should never be confused with reality.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 2, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> You mean the one where I mentioned SpaceX has taken most of the commercial launches away from the higher cost outfits?   And where I mentioned that *Boeing got one billion dollars more than SpaceX* to develop a similar spacecraft, yet while SpaceX has put at least 4 crews into orbit, *Boeing has yet to launch a successful manned test* of their Starliner?  Or where I mentioned that Tesla dominates the EV market and is probably the only EV most people would want to take on a cross country road trip due to its range and  network of charging stations?
> 
> Yes, I deleted it.  Not everybody can handle the truth.
> 
> By the way I think Mr. Musk'decision not to restore those who have been banned from Twitter until they can set some standards for doing so is a good decision.    I also think charging $8 a month to get verified is smart.  Of course, Cheapskates like me would never pay it. But, I don't post to twitter anyway.  And I find myself spending very little time or Twitter, Facebook and other social media.  Social media should never be confused with reality.


Yes!  Thank you!  I don't belong to Twitter either but I'm so glad Elon is helping to restore free speech.
Men like you (of intelligence and foresight) need to speak out!  Thanks!


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 2, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Just a comparison folks, not an invitation for a political response.
> View attachment 248069


Thanks Lewkat for the best post in this thread!!


----------



## ArnoldC (Nov 2, 2022)

Like his T-shirt, 'Populate Mars'.  Hope he is one of the first to go there.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 2, 2022)

I wonder if this heated mud slinging match/thread is symbolic of the whole nation. Will it make us feel more divided for the mid-term? Who knows, next Tuesday could turn violent with passions running so high?


----------



## Mitch86 (Nov 2, 2022)

I just saw this: "Elon Musk paid* less than $70,000* in federal income taxes between 2015 and 2017, and he did not pay anything in 2018, according to recent reports. He did pay his taxes in 2016 by exercising more than $1 billion in stock options. He lives off loans made from his stock options, meaning he doesn’t take a salary from his company."

This is how it should be. The rich get richer and the poor have nothing.  It's called "the law of the jungle."

Finally, its' also true that we all get very sick in time and we ALL DIE!

Elon Musk, the wealthiest person on earth with a net worth of 251 billion dollars is NOT exempt from suffering and dying just like the rest of us.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 2, 2022)

Guess it's time civilization brought back the guillotine, huh!
I'M KIDDING!
I don't understand HATE!
I'm sorry.  I just don't understand it.


----------



## Jamala (Nov 2, 2022)

A senior Ukrainian government official says Elon Musk has given assurances to Ukraine that he will keep funding its access to a crucial satellite network providing Kyiv with battlefield and humanitarian communications in its war with Russia.

Bless you Elon... All Ukraine supporters say: *Thank you!*


----------



## Gaer (Nov 3, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> You mean the one where I mentioned SpaceX has taken most of the commercial launches away from the higher cost outfits?   And where I mentioned that *Boeing got one billion dollars more than SpaceX* to develop a similar spacecraft, yet while SpaceX has put at least 4 crews into orbit, *Boeing has yet to launch a successful manned test* of their Starliner?  Or where I mentioned that Tesla dominates the EV market and is probably the only EV most people would want to take on a cross country road trip due to its range and  network of charging stations?
> 
> Yes, I deleted it.  Not everybody can handle the truth.
> 
> By the way I think Mr. Musk'decision not to restore those who have been banned from Twitter until they can set some standards for doing so is a good decision.    I also think charging $8 a month to get verified is smart.  Of course, Cheapskates like me would never pay it. But, I don't post to twitter anyway.  And I find myself spending very little time or Twitter, Facebook and other social media.  Social media should never be confused with reality.


I'm a little concerned about the future of robotics.  I think wealth put into electric vehicles would be better put into anti-gravitational vehicles.
I'm concerned about the accelerated technical progress of Starlink and Neurolink.  All this is so far above my reasoning, but I think it's his money and he is doing wonderful things as low cost housing, worldwide  fiber internet, revolutionizing entire industries, providing thousands of jobs,
using so much of his money to help mankind and Space X,  What of the immense possibilities of Space X for the future of humanity?   Keeping the first amendment intact with insuring free speech. 
Are people jealous of his wealth?  Is that why they hate him?  Because he has views?  Media wants his views on everything.
He is a powerhouse.  When he came to Earth, he hit the ground runnin'!


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 3, 2022)

Musk drew the ire of Ukrainians last month when he posted a tweet suggesting a Ukraine-Russia peace deal that included formally annexing Crimea to Russia and holding UN-supervised elections in four Russian-occupied regions in Ukraine. 

Speaking at the Web Summit in Lisbon via an interpreter, Olena Zelenska responded, “And, of course, you know, he supported Ukraine from the very first day and that’s why Ukrainians really admired him. So it was extremely sensitive for us to read the tweet. Let’s be honest, even the smartest person can’t say the smartest things 24 hours a day. There are mistakes. And we hope it was a chance mistake.”
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/nov/03/olena-zelenska-elon-musk-ukraine-peace-tweet


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 3, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Musk drew the ire of Ukrainians last month when he posted a tweet suggesting a Ukraine-Russia peace deal that included formally annexing Crimea to Russia and holding UN-supervised elections in four Russian-occupied regions in Ukraine.


Many years ago, in an ongoing atrocity, Stalin invaded a large chunk of Ukraine in what is once again Russian occupied farm land. The extermination, and deportation of thousands of Ukrainian peasant farm owners, to be replaced by Russians, was known as the Holodomor, yet another of the great atrocities of Soviet Socialism. Clearly Putin would, at the very least, like to regain that fertile region and it’s Russian speaking Ukrainian occupants, so maybe he would settle for it, as would it’s occupants. A way to end the war? Maybe. I don‘t know, but it has to end somehow.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 4, 2022)

Here is a good example of the dangers of someone with so much wealth... They can control our elections, which means they can control who makes policies and what policies are enacted, which means they can control the people! Some people don't have a problem with that and follow blindly anyway, but it's not good for America. Here is the article about billionaires funding our elections:

*Fueled by Billionaires, Political Spending Shatters Records Again*
In the money race between America’s billionaires and small donors, the emerging political oligarchy is showing staying power.
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/11/03/us/politics/midterm-money-billionaires.html


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 4, 2022)

*Twitter workers file class-action suit over mass layoffs without notice*
Nov. 4 (UPI) -- Twitter workers have filed a class-action lawsuit against the company, claiming mass layoffs planned by new owner Elon Musk with no advance notice violate federal and California employment laws.

The federal Worker Adjustment and Retraining Notification Act requires 60 days advance written notice of a mass layoff. According to an internal memo, Musk, who completed his $44 billion purchase of Twitter on Oct. 27, planned to begin layoffs Thursday and said staff would be notified of their employment status Friday morning.
https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2022/11/04/Twitter-workers-sue-over-mass-layoffs/9951667573798/

What a douche... firing all those workers just before the holidays.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 4, 2022)

And yet more shenanigans from Elon...

*Elon Musk complains about Twitter advertisers — and gets fact checked by his own platform*
Twitter CEO Elon Musk on Friday angrily lashed out after seeing his new company suffer a massive drop in advertising revenue -- and then had to see his own platform offer a fact check to his claims.

In a tweet posted Friday morning, Musk complained that "Twitter has had a massive drop in revenue, due to activist groups pressuring advertisers, even though nothing has changed with content moderation and we did everything we could to appease the activists."

Musk added that this situation was "extremely messed up" and he accused the activists of "trying to destroy free speech in America."

Shortly after Musk's tweet was posted, however, Twitter added a disclaimer to the tweet at the suggestion of Musk's followers that posted links to news sites ranging from the Wall Street Journal to the Daily Mail to demonstrate that "reporting shows advertisers suspending or canceling ad buys over concerns with Twitter platform direction, especially as related to content moderation."
https://www.rawstory.com/elon-musk-twitter-2658599914/

Instant karma!


----------



## rgp (Nov 4, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Just a comparison folks, not an invitation for a political response.
> View attachment 248069



_*Exactly !!*_


----------



## Pepper (Nov 4, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Just a comparison folks, not an invitation for a political response.


I disagree.  You're making Passive-Aggressive propaganda which you know is not allowed to be responded to in kind or else you wouldn't have posted it.  Saying it's not an invitation does not excuse your political motives.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I disagree.  You're making Passive-Aggressive propaganda which you know is not allowed to be responded to in kind or else you wouldn't have posted it.  Saying it's not an invitation does not excuse your political motives.


Wrong, Pepper.  Just a comparison as to what the average American should be thinking about.  Don't start picking an argument with me as, I will not bite.  It's your opinion.

I have no political motives, unlike you.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 4, 2022)

This is how the government is spending our money:

Since 2012, SpaceX has received $5.6 million in federal and state subsidies and Tesla has received $2.5 million.

Can you say "corporate welfare?"


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 4, 2022)

This just in...

Report: *Musk fires Twitter curation team tackling misinformation*
There’s as-yet unverified speculation that Elon Musk has fired Twitter’s curation team, which is responsible for countering misinformation posted to the social media network.

The claim comes (on Twitter, naturally) from Richie Assaly, a digital producer for the Toronto Star, who says he previously worked as a member of the curation team.

Assaly says team “leads, management and curators are all posting that they’ve been fired”.

The move, if true, “will make Twitter noisier, more dangerous & less interesting”, he asserts.
https://www.theguardian.com/busines...lear-plant-uk-recession-us-jobs-business-live


----------



## Devi (Nov 4, 2022)

I have no dog in this fight (argument).

But many of the posts in this thread seem to be arguing that the extreme and one-sided censorship going on at Twitter prior to Musk's involvement simply did not exist. But that censorship is precisely why Musk said he bought Twitter.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 4, 2022)

Face it, calling what they do "fact checking" and "curating" is just a weak attempt to cover up the censorship they were doing.  Just because you disagree with what is said does not make in "misinformation".  Sad that some people can't tell the difference...


----------



## Knight (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm not affected by any of what Elon Musk does. It there anyone that has been posting been affected by what he does relative to twitter?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

Knight said:


> I'm not affected by any of what Elon Musk does. It there anyone that has been posting been affected by what he does relative to twitter?


Not me...


----------



## Knight (Nov 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Not me...


some must have experienced tragedy over Musk buying Twitter because including yours & mine there have been 128 posts.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

Knight said:


> some must have experienced tragedy over Musk buying Twitter because including yours & mine there have been 128 posts.


certainly not me, I hadn't even read the thread tbh.. only the headline.. most unlike me, so I've just gone back and read the first few pages.. that's enough for me.. a lot of hate for Musk... I don't know enough about him to hate or despise  him..


----------



## Chet (Nov 4, 2022)

Beezer said:


> *Twitter is the same 800 or so losers living in their parents' basements, projecting and feeding off each other's stupidity.*
> 
> And Facebook is the one place you can meet everyone you've purposely avoided your entire life.


I joined Truth Social and they are there too.


----------



## Jamala (Nov 4, 2022)

No, I have not been affected by anything Elon Musk does..but will say this:

There is a tendency to discredit or disparage those who have achieved wealth or prominence in public life..

In Japan, the expression is "the nail that sticks up gets hammered down"

In Australia, it’s called the “ tall poppy syndrome.”

In Guatemala, it is called “crabs in a bucket”.

Just to mention a few. 
Some under-achievers love to criticize anyone who succeeds. So Elon Musk and others like him are fair game.


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 4, 2022)

I read the first couple of pages on this thread and opinions were varied as to Mr Musk and his wealth. It is his money, he earned it and his do to with as he pleases. What bothers me is how he fired staff world wide in a stock email, told them that they would receive this email at 9am this morning but started laying people off last night. (this is what I read} I hope that the staff who are fired get their benefits. 

I also think that he is being far too hard on the staff he has left in regards to their long work hours. The stress that these people must be under. Kindness and empathy begin at home, and I wonder what happened in this family that a child decided to change their name and not want to be associated with their father?


----------



## Gaer (Nov 4, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I read the first couple of pages on this thread and opinions were varied as to Mr Musk and his wealth. It is his money, he earned it and his do to with as he pleases. What bothers me is how he fired staff world wide in a stock email, told them that they would receive this email at 9am this morning but started laying people off last night. (this is what I read} I hope that the staff who are fired get their benefits. I also think that he is being far too hard on the staff he has left in regards to their long work hours. The stress that these people must be under. Kindness and empathy begin at home, and I wonder what happened in this family that a child decided to change their name and not want to be associated with their father?


U-tube has a video explaining that.  (about his Father)
Upheavals are expected with every new ownership.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 4, 2022)

Some people sure do get upset when their idols are criticized. There are some who are willing to go to prison or even die for their idols, which, I guess, has always been the case. The Jim Jones cult is a good example. 

For me, there's no one in the world right now who is worthy of idol worship. Actually, I've never felt that way about anyone except maybe the Beatles when I was very, very young, but nobody since then.


----------



## Devi (Nov 4, 2022)

Just out of curiosity, I took a look at Elon Musk's Twitter account. He posted this four hours ago:

Elon Musk​@elonmusk​
4h​​*Regarding Twitter’s reduction in force, unfortunately there is no choice when the company is losing over $4M/day. Everyone exited was offered 3 months of severance, which is 50% more than legally required.*​
https://twitter.com/elonmusk?


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 5, 2022)

Oct 7 (Reuters) - PepsiCo Inc (PEP.O) confirmed on Friday it would take delivery of Tesla Inc's (TSLA.O) Semi trucks on Dec. 1, becoming the first company to receive its orders of the much-delayed electric vehicle.

PepsiCo said in a statement that the trucks would be used at its Frito-Lay plant in Modesto, California, and its PepsiCo beverages factory in Sacramento. PepsiCo has been aiming to reduce fuel costs and emissions, and reserved 100 of the trucks in 2017.





Musk claims the trucks will have a range of about 500 miles, which is about the distance from San Francisco to San Diego.


----------



## RandomName (Nov 5, 2022)

I was going to post that Elon is not a politically minded billionaire, but then of course he has become political by buying Twitter, but only in the sense of ridding it of partisan censorship. So he can be thought of as a facilitator of open dialog, as opposed to 'politically correct dialog'. 

I like the billionaire Elon. 

But there is a billionaire I will admit to h*ting, and that is George Soros, who uses his billions to facilitate illegal immigration into Europe, and the U.S. and who also is trying to harm the U.S. by funding the campaigns of leftist district attorneys, resulting in criminals being released early, and often not even being prosecuted at all.  

Other billionaires to like or hate on are Bill Gates, the Koch brothers, Branson, who else?


----------



## ArnoldC (Nov 5, 2022)

My perception is billionaire held corporations in the U.S. operate as their own sovereign entities.  As independent nations, if I may. Appearances are they operate with little or no government oversight or regulatory controls.  They are free to function as they will.

Personally, I don't give a whit about Twitter or Elon MUSK.  However, as a taxpayer, I do have a dog in this hunt and take exception to his (and collectively their) being on the dole for government funds.  If they are intent on being sovereign and independent, then they should be treated as such.


----------



## Been There (Nov 5, 2022)

RandomName said:


> I was going to post that Elon is not a politically minded billionaire, but then of course he has become political by buying Twitter, but only in the sense of ridding it of partisan censorship. So he can be thought of as a facilitator of open dialog, as opposed to 'politically correct dialog'.
> 
> I like the billionaire Elon.
> 
> ...


I understand that Soros’s home home country of Hungary has passed a law not to allow him back into the country. Not sure of the reasons as to why, but in reading another book, it just stated that he had been expatriated and is not allowed back in.

Regardless of whether you like the guy or not, he knows how to make money. In fall of 1992, he shorted the pound and made a cool $1 billion.

Musk is having issues with his newly acquired investment Twitter. It appears that companies have decided to hold back spending advertising dollars on Twitter. This definitely could effect Twitter’s bottom line if true.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Well, I think Elon Musk is doing wonderful things to help humanity.
> He produces good influences in many diverse actions.
> I think the scope of his visions is far beyond what any of us can imagine.
> I wonder why you all judge him and see the worst in him.


I can’t speak for anyone else, but, at times, his behaviour skates perilously close to sociopathy. That makes me very nervous.


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 6, 2022)

Gaer said:


> U-tube has a video explaining that.  (about his Father)
> Upheavals are expected with every new ownership.


thank you


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 6, 2022)

Been There said:


> I understand that Soros’s home home country of Hungary has passed a law not to allow him back into the country. Not sure of the reasons as to why, but in reading another book, it just stated that he had been expatriated and is not allowed back in.
> 
> Regardless of whether you like the guy or not, he knows how to make money. In fall of 1992, he shorted the pound and made a cool $1 billion.
> 
> Musk is having issues with his newly acquired investment Twitter. It appears that companies have decided to hold back spending advertising dollars on Twitter. This definitely could effect Twitter’s bottom line if true.


Soros is easy to research, so you can easily find out why he's banned from Hungary.  He should be banned in every civilized nation, in my opinion.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 6, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> This is how the government is spending our money:
> 
> Since 2012, SpaceX has received $5.6 million in federal and state subsidies and Tesla has received $2.5 million.
> 
> Can you say "corporate welfare?"


First, I hope you mean billions, not millions.  

Second, I thought we wanted electric vehicles?  Subsidies are how the government chooses to encourage EV ownership.  Buyers of GM and Ford EVs get subsidies, too.  

Third, SpaceX is doing costly work that NASA was doing, and is doing it more cheaply and more efficiently.   Everybody knows that.  

On the other hand, about a quarter of all Covid-related PPP loans (about $200 billion) are estimated to be fraudulent.  

Can you say "government waste, fraud and stupidity?"


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 6, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Some people sure do get upset when their idols are criticized. There are some who are willing to go to prison or even die for their idols, which, I guess, has always been the case. The Jim Jones cult is a good example.
> 
> For me, there's no one in the world right now who is worthy of idol worship. Actually, I've never felt that way about anyone except maybe the Beatles when I was very, very young, but nobody since then.



Yes, there are so many similarities between Jim Jones and Elon Musk.  I'm being sarcastic, as I hope you can tell.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 6, 2022)

I admire Musk as a business person.  He has some good instincts, but he also seems to have some very bad instincts.  Some of his offhand comments about Russia and China are very disturbing.  His mass firing of Twitter employees seems cruel and vindictive.  

The trouble is, everyone sees these things in black and white.  He's neither a hero nor a villain.  If you dislike and distrust capitalism, he may seem more like a villain, however.


----------



## Devi (Nov 6, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> His mass firing of Twitter employees seems cruel and vindictive.


As I posted in comment #136, Musk posted this:

*Regarding Twitter’s reduction in force, unfortunately there is no choice when the company is losing over $4M/day. Everyone exited was offered 3 months of severance, which is 50% more than legally required.*

It would be foolhardy for him to not bring the finances under control.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 6, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Soros is easy to research, so you can easily find out why he's banned from Hungary.  He should be banned in every civilized nation, in my opinion.


He's trying to help refugees that the U.S. and England displaced with our idiotic wars. We created the problems that he's trying to help resolve with his philanthropy.

Soros is the scapegoat for white supremacists. I'm not saying that you're a white supremacist, but you've picked up on their scapegoating... probably from Fox "news."


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 6, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> He's trying to help refugees that the U.S. and England displaced with our idiotic wars. We created the problems that he's trying to help resolve with his philanthropy.
> 
> Soros is the scapegoat for white supremacists. I'm not saying that you're a white supremacist, but you've picked up on their scapegoating... probably from Fox "news."



Soo...when Soros pumps millions of dollars into campaigns to elect "soft on crime" district attorneys...we're "white supremacists" for criticizing him?

Interesting. 

I don't watch Fox News, by the way.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 6, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Some people are afraid of opposing viewpoints.


Last time I looked, we still had FOX and MSNBC .  There's enough lying weasels between then to last me a lifetime. (well-- to be honest, that's not a very long time )

Pu-lease, let's not pretend that Musk will be the neutral voice of reason.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 6, 2022)

I don't see how half of Twitter's workforce could be eliminated and the website won't be affected. Were the fired employees just sitting around all day, not doing anything? I doubt it. The workload of everybody who's left is going to increase dramatically, which is going to cause many voluntary departures. There is a shortage of tech workers, so unless they were totally useless, they'll probably be able to find another job pretty easily. Time will tell.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 7, 2022)

Elon Musk is alienating folks with his actions. He's going to lose advertising which I saw is a major source of income for Twitter. Now users are going to be charged for one of the features. He fired half the staff and is now facing a class action suit because he didn't give them adequate notice and they got no severance pay. I hope they win! Hell, with all the money he has, he could have given them severance packages out of his own money.  I'm not on Twitter and don't intend to join, especially not now.

@Shalimar Over the years I remember seeing news tidbits that made me wonder if Musk is playing with a full deck.


----------



## rgp (Nov 7, 2022)

I don't believe there is any law requiring notice .


Can I fire a US employee without notice?​Yes, a US employer can fire one of its workers without notice if they want to. That’s because most US employees work under an ‘at will’ arrangement rather than performing their role under an employment contract. US workers are free to resign without notice, and equally, US employers can terminate a role without notice.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 7, 2022)

A.  Musk is giving the terminated folks *3 months* pay.  Sounds like severance to me.

B.  Yes you can terminate an individual without notice (assuming no employment contract that says otherwise) but in most states mass layoffs require some sort of advance notice. The 3 months severance pay probably meets this requirement.

C.  Twitter CEO/cofounder has stated that they grew the staff too quickly.
https://www.cnbc.com/2022/11/05/twitter-co-founder-jack-dorsey-speaks-out-after-mass-layoffs.html

D.  And just to make a few heads explode, here's a link to a Babylon Bee article.  Is it "misinformation" or is it satire?
https://babylonbee.com/news/democra...-this-mess-message-not-resonating-with-voters

Have a great day!


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 7, 2022)

I hope Musk loses big with Twitter. Although considering he's the richest person in the world, he's probably figured out how to make huge amounts of money even if Twitter goes under.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 7, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I hope Musk loses big with Twitter. Although considering he's the richest person in the world, he's probably figured out how to make huge amounts of money even if Twitter goes under.



 I think all of SF has figured out by now that you are not an Elon Musk fan.  Presumably you don't own a Tesla!


----------



## rgp (Nov 7, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I hope Musk loses big with Twitter. Although considering he's the richest person in the world, he's probably figured out how to make huge amounts of money even if Twitter goes under.



 If I may ask, why do you wish him failure ? Just jealous ? Or ?

 A business failure is surely not good for the employees that remain , and on the broader view, not good for American business in general.


----------



## rgp (Nov 7, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> I think all of SF has figured out by now that you are not an Elon Musk fan.  Presumably you don't own a Tesla!


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 7, 2022)

rgp said:


> If I may ask, why do you wish him failure ? Just jealous ? Or ?
> 
> A business failure is surely not good for the employees that remain , and on the broader view, not good for American business in general.


In a capitalist economy, when one business goes under, another will take its place, so if it happens to Twitter, the employees will have other companies to go to. And there is a severe tech-worker shortage, so they won't have a problem.

As far as being jealous of Musk, well, yeah. He's from a rich family, has a genius IQ and a photographic memory. I could do great things, too, if I had those attributes going for me!   

But it's mainly some of the things he's Tweeted in the past few days that makes me want him to fail. I won't specify what they are because they're political, but those are the reasons why. He's bad for American politics and for America in general.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 7, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I hope Musk loses big with Twitter. Although considering he's the richest person in the world, he's probably figured out how to make huge amounts of money even if Twitter goes under.


I read that he borrowed a couple of billion. If he's so rich why did he need to borrow money? I'm sure he'll figure out how to make more money.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 7, 2022)

Jamala said:


> Six months ago I closed my twitter account (my husband did not close his).  I am restarting it now because I feel it is better to know what hate is out there instead of sweeping it under the proverbial carpet.


I too went away from Twitter a few years ago. I also went back on since he has taken the helm. It’s more of a let’s watch how this shakes out. 
I am always interested in different views or rather … why one came to their conclusion . 
So I might spend my $8.00 for the show.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I read that he borrowed a couple of billion. If he's so rich why did he need to borrow money? I'm sure he'll figure out how to make more money.


As to the borrowing money in business- I was told “don’t use your own money”. That was SOP (standard operating procedure). If I recall it was under the premise make your personal monies untouchable so if you default the borrower takes the hit. 
I did not take this advice when I owned my business and when I closed it I owed no one and had more money then when I started.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 7, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Great question. People from all over the world share info on Twitter. Posts have been limited in length. It is controversial because Musk wants the platform free of oversight.  Anything goes.  It can become a source of misinformation. How can you run a peaceful world with people posting lies and promoting them?


So the first celeb banned from Twitter is Kathy Griffin for impersonating Elon Musk. Didn't he say he wanted free speech on Twitter? Methinks he has very thin skin.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 8, 2022)

mrstime said:


> So the first celeb banned from Twitter is Kathy Griffin for impersonating Elon Musk. Didn't he say he wanted free speech on Twitter? Methinks he has very thin skin.


WOW!!! There you go. Kathy posted a lie. She impersonated someone she was not!!! That is horrendous, pretending to be someone else. Good for Musk. She has a way of bringing **** to the surface.


----------



## Devi (Nov 8, 2022)

Free speech is not the same as free-for-all.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 8, 2022)

mrstime said:


> So the first celeb banned from Twitter is Kathy Griffin for impersonating Elon Musk. Didn't he say he wanted free speech on Twitter? Methinks he has very thin skin.


She does not get my vote anywhere. What she says and does is crass and mostly uncalled for.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 8, 2022)

Wontactmyage said:


> She does not get my vote anywhere. What she says and does is crass and mostly uncalled for.


Yes.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 8, 2022)

"...the folly of equating financial success with intellect, managerial savvy, and good judgment."
~~from "Elon Musk is Bad at This" by Charlie Warzel, theatlantic.com, 11/7/22


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

officerripley said:


> "...the folly of equating financial success with intellect, managerial savvy, and good judgment."
> ~~from "Elon Musk is Bad at This" by Charlie Warzel, theatlantic.com, 11/7/22


 He's been running the company for about ten days.  Tesla and Space-X are pretty successful.  You might want to check back in about six months.


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 8, 2022)

mrstime said:


> So the first celeb banned from Twitter is Kathy Griffin for impersonating Elon Musk. Didn't he say he wanted free speech on Twitter? Methinks he has very thin skin.


One of the primary Twitter rules is a BAN on posts that deliberately impersonate others. That is NOT, repeat NOT, a violation of free speech.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 8, 2022)

As Twitter users fret over the direction that new owner Elon Musk is taking the company, masses of users have hopped over to Mastodon, *an open source Twitter alternative*.

I like open source projects. If I were inclined to follow celebrities and politicians, I'd get on Mastodon to get away from Musk, providing my favorite celebrities and politicians were on Mastodon.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 8, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> As Twitter users fret over the direction that new owner Elon Musk is taking the company, masses of users have hopped over to Mastodon, *an open source Twitter alternative*.
> 
> I like open source projects. If I were inclined to follow celebrities and politicians, I'd get on Mastodon to get away from Musk, providing my favorite celebrities and politicians were on Mastodon.


I was on Twitter for a short time (didn't like it much) and have said that altho I heard good things about Mastodon, I would never join another site like that. But, now there've been 2 writers I like who've said they've moved to Mast so I applied to join. If I get accepted and join but don't like it, I can always leave, we'll see.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> As Twitter users fret over the direction that new owner Elon Musk is taking the company, masses of users have hopped over to Mastodon, *an open source Twitter alternative*.
> 
> I like open source projects. If I were inclined to follow celebrities and politicians, I'd get on Mastodon to get away from Musk, providing my favorite celebrities and politicians were on Mastodon.



So you're not on Twitter but you're complaining about the direction it's taking under Musk.  If you were on Twitter, you would leave.  

Got it.  

I don't eat ice cream, but if I did eat ice cream, I wouldn't eat Ben and Jerry's ice cream because I hate their politics.  

Wow, that was easy.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 8, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> As Twitter users fret over the direction that new owner Elon Musk is taking the company, masses of users have hopped over to Mastodon, *an open source Twitter alternative*.
> 
> I like open source projects. If I were inclined to follow celebrities and politicians, I'd get on Mastodon to get away from Musk, providing my favorite celebrities and politicians were on Mastodon.


I have no use for Twitter, but am glad that there's an open source alternative, me being a Free and Open Source Software fan.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 8, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> I don't eat ice cream, but if I did eat ice cream, I wouldn't eat Ben and Jerry's ice cream because I hate their politics.


SHAME ON YOU!  Who doesn't eat ice cream?

Wow, that was easy.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 8, 2022)

Pepper said:


> SHAME ON YOU!  Who doesn't eat ice cream?
> 
> Wow, that was easy.


I don’t eat ice cream either.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 8, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> So you're not on Twitter but you're complaining about the direction it's taking under Musk.  If you were on Twitter, you would leave.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> ...


Where, pray tell, did I say I wasn't on Twitter? I hardly ever use it, and I don't follow anyone, but I do have an account and have for several years.

And I wouldn't eat ice cream made by someone whose politics I hated. There are other options. I don't shop at Home Depot because I don't like the owner's politics. I shop at Lowe's instead.

That's the nice thing about living in a free society; we can shop where we want and boycott businesses we don't like.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 8, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Where, pray tell, did I say I wasn't on Twitter? I hardly ever use it, and I don't follow anyone, but I do have an account and have for several years.
> 
> And I wouldn't eat ice cream made by someone whose politics I hated. There are other options. I don't shop at Home Depot because I don't like the owner's politics. I shop at Lowe's instead.
> 
> That's the nice thing about living in a free society; we can shop where we want and boycott businesses we don't like.


I love Lowe’s


----------



## Gaer (Nov 8, 2022)

I don't tweet and I don't twitter.
I don't hate and I'm not bitter.
 I think Elon Musk  is great.
Life is much to short for hate.

(tee hee)


----------



## mrstime (Nov 8, 2022)

Wontactmyage said:


> She does not get my vote anywhere. What she says and does is crass and mostly uncalled for.


She does push things over the top, however It is pretty funny that she is the first celeb to be banned. She never knows what good taste is.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 8, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> WOW!!! There you go. Kathy posted a lie. She impersonated someone she was not!!! That is horrendous, pretending to be someone else. Good for Musk. She has a way of bringing **** to the surface.


Actors are always pretending to be someone else.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Actors are always pretending to be someone else.


Kathy Griffin pretends to be a comedian.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Pepper said:


> SHAME ON YOU!  Who doesn't eat ice cream?
> 
> Wow, that was easy.



Actually, I do eat ice cream.  I was trying to make the point that it's easy to give up something you don't use anyway.  But I would never eat Ben & Jerry's ice cream, even if they did sell to a big multinational conglomerate years ago.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 9, 2022)

I don't eat Ben & Jerry's 'cause I don't like it.  Not good enough for moi.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I don't eat Ben & Jerry's 'cause I don't like it.  Not good enough for moi.



Well, there's that, too.  Their flavors are gross.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 9, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Well, there's that, too.  Their flavors are gross.


The titles (names) of their product I like, but I won't Cherry Garcia because I like the name!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

I probably said this before, but there is a local radio station that plays Grateful Dead performances all Saturday morning.  

When I was young I thought the Dead were fantastic.  When I tune in now I can't believe how awful they sound -- out of tune, unrehearsed, can't sing, boring playing.   I must have been really stoned at the time.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 9, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> I wouldn't eat Ben and Jerry's ice cream because I hate their politics.


Haters just enjoy the warm & fuzzy feeling of hating...


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Nov 10, 2022)

The richest man is pleading with advertisers to stay with Twitter.   I guess demeaning himself is no problem if he can get ad buys. I hope they let him continue to grovel.

https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/09/tech/musk-twitter-brands-interview

In the meantime, he told current workers, work from home is over. Good luck with that as some/many may end up moving on to greener pastures. Next up, some investors will bolt Twitter. Some investors see Twitter as Musk's albatross.

https://fortune.com/2022/11/09/elon-musk-tesla-investors-stock-share-sale-twitter-acquisition/


----------



## Devi (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm not so excited to see him not do well. There's always the possibility that advertisers who were _not_ using Twitter due to its -- shall we say -- enforced one-way political bent, will now see it as a place to advertise. This is early days. We'll see what happens.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 10, 2022)

Elon Musk, in his first address to Twitter Inc. employees since purchasing the company for $44 billion, said that *bankruptcy was a possibility* if it doesn’t start generating more cash, according to people familiar with the matter.
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...staff-social-network-s-bankruptcy-is-possible


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 10, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Elon Musk, in his first address to Twitter Inc. employees since purchasing the company for $44 billion, said that *bankruptcy was a possibility* if it doesn’t start generating more cash, according to people familiar with the matter.
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...staff-social-network-s-bankruptcy-is-possible


Of course it is a possibility.  Did anyone thing Musk would keep throwing money at Twitter if if became obvious that it can't be fixed?  Musk is way to smart to do that.  In fact, even my Shih Tzu is smarter than that


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Haters just enjoy the warm & fuzzy feeling of hating...


Is that why some folks on this thread are so busy hating Elon Musk?  Warm & fuzzy like a low grade ******?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Is that why some folks on this thread are so busy hating Elon Musk?  Warm & fuzzy like a low grade ******?


Pretty weak comeback but at least you tried.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Pretty weak comeback but at least you tried.


And yours is just an attempt to deflect instead of answering the question - why all the hate for Elon Musk?


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 11, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> And yours is just an attempt to deflect instead of answering the question - why all the hate for Elon Musk?


Why are you so offended when Musk is criticized?

To me, it doesn't seem smart to buy a company that's going bankrupt.

Venture (vulture) capitalists often buy up businesses, laden them with debt by sucking millions of dollars out of them, and then file for bankruptcy or they sell the company. I wonder if that's what Musk has in mind.

When a company files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy, the companies that are owed money often have to settle for pennies on the dollar. The little guy winds up getting screwed. It seems like that's the American way.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 11, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> And yours is just an attempt to deflect instead of answering the question - why all the hate for Elon Musk?


I actually didn't see a question, just a snarky comment.   The post I made that you quoted was in response to what someone else had said, and had no connection to Musk.
I'm not aware of "all the hate" for Elon Musk, I don't have a stake in that conversation.   I can tell you that I see Musk for what he's obviously attempting to do,(along with Kanye West) buying up social media and stifling free speech of those with opposing views.  That's real obvious.  So, you can count me as not being a 'fanboy' but I personally have better things to do with my mental health, than _hate_ someone I don't even know.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 11, 2022)

So, Musk bought Twitter, I think the sun will still come tomorrow. And I doubt the new ownership of Twitter will upend my life.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 11, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> So, Musk bought Twitter, I think the sun will still come tomorrow. And I doubt the new ownership of Twitter will upend my life.


No, it's the end of the world.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 11, 2022)

IMHO:  I think there are two emotions from the heart that are capable of harming humanity.
HATE and APATHY
Hate is probably the meanest  thing a person can do to himself.
Apathy is the death of hope, of love, of forward movement.

There are political figures I think of as idiots.  I don't like what they do or say.
But, to HATE them is to take this to an entirely different level.
Mankind should have risen above both of these emotions by now.
Even the lowest of souls.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2022)

To disagree with a persons actions, even vehemently, is not hatred.


----------



## Knight (Nov 11, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I hope Musk loses big with Twitter. Although considering he's the richest person in the world, he's probably figured out how to make huge amounts of money even if Twitter goes under.


Maybe even a tax write off.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 11, 2022)

Knight said:


> Maybe even a tax write off.


Rich people don't pay much in taxes these days. He'll probably get a tax refund.


----------



## Jules (Nov 11, 2022)

Online communities aren’t Musk’s area of expertise and besides his $44B being in jeopardy, he’s put 11,000 out of work.  He has disrupted the workflow for people that worked at home; unhappy people aren’t the most productive employees.  When a company is floundering, it doesn’t seem like a wise decision to overpay for it.  

Now some of his spontaneous decisions have failed.  The payment of $8 for a blue check mark has be cancelled.  There were fakes paying for someone else‘s identity, including one for Elon Musk.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/twitter-official-verification-badge-1.6648822


----------



## Pepper (Nov 12, 2022)

Off with his head.  Just another piece of useless crap uncaring how he disrupts the lives of others.  He's an oligarch.  Now back to my knitting.
--Madame LaFarge


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 12, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I actually didn't see a question, just a snarky comment.   The post I made that you quoted was in response to what someone else had said, and had no connection to Musk.
> I'm not aware of "all the hate" for Elon Musk, I don't have a stake in that conversation.   I can tell you that I see Musk for what he's obviously attempting to do,(along with Kanye West) buying up social media and stifling free speech of those with opposing views.  That's real obvious.  So, you can count me as not being a 'fanboy' but I personally have better things to do with my mental health, than _hate_ someone I don't even know.


You're still deflecting.  Maybe you should reread my comment.  See the question mark ? at the end of the first sentence???? 

And if you can't see the hate by some posters, that answers my question.

Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 12, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Why are you so offended when Musk is criticized?
> 
> To me, it doesn't seem smart to buy a company that's going bankrupt.
> 
> ...


Offended?  Not me.  I'm just trying to understand why folks on here, most of whom have nothing to do with Twitter, are so gleefully hoping for his failure, and express utter contempt for the man.   I guess I should just assume those posters are motivated by jealousy and/or penis envy.

I have zero personal interest in Twitter or Musk.  Don't wish to tweet or drive a Tesla.  Also I have no idea why Musk wanted to buy Twitter, but it is his money, and he may do with it as he wishes.   

But have a good day - It's Saturday, which is Ohio State Football day at this house.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 12, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Offended?  Not me.  I'm just trying to understand why folks on here, most of whom have nothing to do with Twitter, *are so gleefully hoping for his failure, and express utter contempt for the man*.   I guess I should just assume those posters are motivated by jealousy and/or penis envy.
> 
> I have zero personal interest in Twitter or Musk.  Don't wish to tweet or drive a Tesla.  Also I have no idea why Musk wanted to buy Twitter, but it is his money, and he may do with it as he wishes.
> 
> But have a good day - It's Saturday, which is Ohio State Football day at this house.


You don't see how he expresses utter contempt for useless pawns like you?  or me?  or anyone else who is not him?


----------



## rgp (Nov 12, 2022)

IMO ... it is all about jealousy . Of both his money, and his intelligence .

As has been said , I do not drive a Tesla [nor do I want to] and i have no use for Twitter . But I do admire what the man has achieved in his life.

Guys like him employ the rest of us in many cases, and also in many cases their various inventions seem to serve mankind in general.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 12, 2022)

One can admire Musk's accomplishments and at the same time, have disdain for individuals with so much money and the power that money buys. Actually, it's disdain for the system that allows individuals to have so much money and power. Oligarchy is bad for our country. It's one thing to get rich, and that's great. It's another thing for people to amass billions of dollars while we have a homeless crisis and so many people struggling to get by, even when they work full time.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 12, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> One can admire Musk's accomplishments and at the same time, have disdain for individuals with so much money and the power that money buys. Actually, it's disdain for the system that allows individuals to have so much money and power. Oligarchy is bad for our country. It's one thing to get rich, and that's great. It's another thing for people to amass billions of dollars while we have a homeless crisis and so many people struggling to get by, even when they work full time.


See, This is what I don't understand.  Is this why you look at an intelligent, young man and HATE him?  Because he has money?
If you u-tubed his videos, (which you won't because you don't want to change your jealousy and hate)  particularly one about "What celebrities REALLY think about Elon Musk"  it may soften your hatred.  He honestly has little interest in wealth.  
I'm not trying to denigrate your feelings, just understand them.
His sole purpose is to help the future of mankind in his own way.  Personally, I don't care for electric vehicles, I don't care for being tied to a heavy cell phone, and I don't "twitter". But you have to admit, this young man is amazing!  He sleeps in his cubicle, always inventing and innovating, and as for firing people at Twitter; he wants employees who share the same vision as himself and as some on here have said, "It's his money."  He's planning Space-X to build a colony on Mars!  Jeez!  He's a dynamo!
He's taking the finest young minds from all over the world and giving them a way to expand on their ideas for the betterment of mankind.

How do you figure this one man should give all his money to the homeless for drugs?   Elon Musk is not the government, nor is he responsible for the economy.  Do you dislike anyone who has money(and there are many) or specifically him?
I just don't understand jealousy or hate.  I'm trying to understand.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 12, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> *You're still deflecting.*  Maybe you should reread my comment.  See the question mark ? at the end of the first sentence????


You're sounding like a broken record.  You obviously have it in your head that I'm some kind of authority on people's love/hate for Musk, but perhaps if you adjust your glasses you can read better.



Buckeye said:


> And if you can't see the hate by some posters, that answers my question.
> Oh well, life goes on.


Here's an intelligent way you can find the answers that you seek:  go ask one of the posters that you percieve as being a "hater" of Musk, I'm sure they would be happy to share.
Oh well, life does go on...


----------



## rgp (Nov 12, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> One can admire Musk's accomplishments and at the same time, have disdain for individuals with so much money and the power that money buys. Actually, it's disdain for the system that allows individuals to have so much money and power. Oligarchy is bad for our country. It's one thing to get rich, and that's great. It's another thing for people to amass billions of dollars while we have a homeless crisis and so many people struggling to get by, even when they work full time.



 I have no disdain for anyone .... rich or poor. And ... I do not see it as his place to feed the homeless. He does however offer employment to those who _*want*_ to work for a paycheck ..... jmo


----------



## Gaer (Nov 12, 2022)

rgp said:


> I have no disdain for anyone .... rich or poor. And ... I do not see it as his place to feed the homeless. He does however offer employment to those who _*want*_ to work for a paycheck ..... jmo


Yes!  Well said!


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 12, 2022)

Man, I'm glad I don't idolize anyone to the point where I get upset if they're criticized. I don't understand that mentality, especially in an adult.


----------



## Devi (Nov 12, 2022)

Well, you don't have to "idolize" someone in order to not like it when you feel they're unfairly attacked. Just sayin'.


----------



## Knight (Nov 12, 2022)

A little different than most

https://www1.salary.com/Elon-Musk-Salary-Bonus-Stock-Options-for-TESLA-INC.html

Elon Musk - Tesla, Inc. - Jobs by Salary Rangehttps://www1.salary.com › Elon-Musk-Salary-Bonus-St...
Elon Musk. BASE PAY. $0. BONUS + INCENTIVE COMP. $0. TOTAL CASH COMPENSATION.

scroll down to the CEO pay ratio to see the gap!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 12, 2022)

*I do not Tweet, and have never hd the incentive or desire to do so. So, just more reason to not join up*


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 12, 2022)

Seems like Musk worshippers hate anyone who criticizes him.

Personally, I don't hate anyone unless they cause enormous harm in the world or to me personally. I certainly don't hate Musk. I could count on one hand the number of people in the world that I hate, and that includes public figures. Well, maybe I'd need both hands, but most of them are politicians and there are a lot of god-awful politicians. I hate fascists. I hate people who abuse children.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> You're sounding like a broken record.  You obviously have it in your head that I'm some kind of authority on people's love/hate for Musk, but perhaps if you adjust your glasses you can read better.
> 
> 
> Here's an intelligent way you can find the answers that you seek:  *go ask one of the posters that you percieve as being a "hater" of Musk, I'm sure they would be happy to share.*
> Oh well, life does go on...


lol - that's what I did and I'm still waiting for your reply.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 13, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Seems like Musk worshippers hate anyone who criticizes him.
> 
> Personally, I don't hate anyone unless they cause enormous harm in the world or to me personally. I certainly don't hate Musk. I could count on one hand the number of people in the world that I hate, and that includes public figures. Well, maybe I'd need both hands, but most of them are politicians and there are a lot of god-awful politicians. I hate fascists. I hate people who abuse children.


Not sure anyone on here is a Musk worshipper, certainly I'm not.  And do you know you can't walk back things you've already posted, don't you?  Just reread your own posts, then say with a straight face and without your fingers crossed that you don't hate him and wish him no harm.

As I have said before, I don't understand the hate for the man, unless maybe you bought a Tesla with a dead battery, or was banned from Twitter.  Nothing he does has any impact on my life.  Why do a few of you have such a angry, hateful attitude for him?


----------



## rgp (Nov 13, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Man, I'm glad I don't idolize anyone to the point where I get upset if they're criticized. I don't understand that mentality, especially in an adult.



 Speaking only for myself .... I don't idolize anyone. What I do not understand is why some feel the incessant need to tear down someone that has only produced positives.

I admire many ... Musk being only one of them.

Henry Ford, Walter Chrysler, John Glenn, Neal Armstrong ..... etc. 

Idolize ? ..... No. But their success/achievements have been far greater than most ... certainly mine.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 13, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Not sure anyone on here is a Musk worshipper, certainly I'm not.  And do you know you can't walk back things you've already posted, don't you?  Just reread your own posts, then say with a straight face and without your fingers crossed that you don't hate him and wish him no harm.
> 
> As I have said before, I don't understand the hate for the man, unless maybe you bought a Tesla with a dead battery, or was banned from Twitter.  Nothing he does has any impact on my life.  Why do a few of you have such a angry, hateful attitude for him?


Sorry you're so upset that Musk was criticized. Just calm down and maybe do something else for a while.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Nov 16, 2022)

"New Twitter CEO and sole director Elon Musk sent a companywide email to remaining employees of the social media business on Wednesday, demanding they commit to working “long hours at high intensity” or receive “three months of severance,” if they did not consent to these conditions, or support his vision for “Twitter 2.0.”

The companywide ultimatum, sent around midnight in San Francisco time and shared with CNBC by current Twitter employees ..."

https://www.cnbc.com/2022/11/16/elon-musk-demands-twitter-staff-commit-to-long-hours-or-leave.html

Will there be any workers left who still likes the BOSS?


----------



## Devi (Nov 16, 2022)

Curious. How can one agree to "high hours" without knowing what they are? Eight hours a day? Ten? Fifteen?

I'd be curious to see the actual email, not just one reported online.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2022)

Devi said:


> I'd be curious to see the actual email, not just one reported online.


The email is included in the cnbc.com link from post #224. Here it is _again._

*Here’s the full email that Elon Musk sent to Twitter employees on Wednesday (transcribed by CNBC):*

_From: Elon Musk

To: Team [at Twitter]

Subj. A Fork in the Road

Date: Nov. 16, 2022 [time stamp removed]

Going forward, to build a breakthrough Twitter 2.0 and succeed in an increasingly competitive world, we will need to be extremely hardcore. This will mean working long hours at high intensity. Only exceptional performance will constitute a passing grade.

Twitter will also be much more engineering-driven. Design and product management will still be very important and report to me, but those writing great code will constitute the majority of our team and have the greatest sway.

At its heart, Twitter is a software and servers company, so l think this makes sense.

If you are sure that you want to be part of the new Twitter, please click yes on the link below:

[Link removed]

Anyone who has not done so by 5pm ET tomorrow (Thursday) will receive three months of severance.

Whatever decision you make, thank you for your efforts to make Twitter successful.

Elon_


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 16, 2022)

Devi said:


> Curious. How can one agree to "high hours" without knowing what they are? Eight hours a day? Ten? Fifteen?
> 
> I'd be curious to see the actual email, not just one reported online.


Elon Musk smokes pot, so "high hours" may have to do with that.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 16, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> The email is included in the cnbc.com link from post #224. Here it is _again._
> 
> *Here’s the full email that Elon Musk sent to Twitter employees on Wednesday (transcribed by CNBC):*
> 
> ...


Musk is a great engineer, which is why Tesla and SpaceX are so successful. That's pure engineering... the stuff of black and white thinking. But Twitter is social media, which has to do with emotions. Sure, you could get it to perform flawlessly, but if it's not what people want to network with other people, it's going to lose members.

Musk is autistic, which means his connections with people is much different than those who are not. That is why he may fail at this endeavor when he has been successful at pretty much everything else he's attempted.

Most people don't want a lot of stress at work. Musk is deliberately causing stress by telling software developers they're going to be required to work long hours in sweatshop conditions. People are going to get burned out and seek other employment opportunities.

Or not. We shall see.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 17, 2022)

Excellent assessment @SeniorBen


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 17, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Musk is a great engineer, which is why Tesla and SpaceX are so successful. That's pure engineering... the stuff of black and white thinking. But Twitter is social media, which has to do with emotions. Sure, you could get it to perform flawlessly, but if it's not what people want to network with other people, it's going to lose members.
> 
> Musk is autistic, which means his connections with people is much different than those who are not. That is why he may fail at this endeavor when he has been successful at pretty much everything else he's attempted.
> 
> ...


Your analysis of Musk is on target, I think.  The one thing he has going for him is that the tech labor market has changed in a hurry.  Everyone is getting laid off and jobs are in short supply.  That may help him retain some talent.  

But talk about not having a dog in this fight, I've been on Twitter about three times for about a day at a time.  It's a really unpleasant, nasty environment.  I really don't care if it exists or not.


----------



## Jules (Nov 17, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Everyone is getting laid off and jobs are in short supply. That may help him retain some talent.


That was my conclusion too.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 17, 2022)

Tech jobs are not in "short supply." There is a tech worker shortage. While tech companies might be laying off workers, there was massive hiring last year by some companies and they're laying off a few workers now due to overhiring.

On earnings calls over the past few weeks, tech leaders have been talking about layoffs and hiring slowdowns.
At the same time, the July jobs report showed robust growth in job creation and a record-low unemployment rate.
Many tech companies overhired during the pandemic and now need to trim staff and save money during a tougher economic cycle.
https://www.cnbc.com/2022/08/13/tec...ers-even-as-the-talent-shortage-rages-on.html


----------



## 1955 (Dec 12, 2022)

I think Elon Musk has great ideas but when it comes down to the nuts & bolts he hires great engineers. As an example, designing the *Raptor 2* rocket engine requires multiples disciplines such as mechanical, electrical, structural, thermodynamics, hydraulics, fluid dynamics, material processes, etc… There is no one person that can perform all these functions. This type of rocket motor has never been tried before because of the complexities associated with it.

I think he knows how to motivate his engineers giving them great ideas and the resources to do it. Also, unlike most other companies, he embraces an iterative process to learn by mistake believing this is a faster cheaper methodology. One of his favorite statements is the best part is no part. In other words, get rid of everything you possible can – less to go wrong.

His new space ship StarShip will have 33 Raptor 2 engines producing a total thrust of 17 million pounds! The first orbital flight is about to occur in the next few months. It might blowup but as mentioned that's OK.  This rocket ship is reusable and has a payload capacity of 220,000 lbs. One configuration of this rocket ship can hold up to 100 people.

No one man could ever design all this but one man has made it possible to happen!

_Note: Elon Musk does not have any formal training in engineering and does not say he is an engineer._


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 12, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Sorry you're so upset that Musk was criticized. Just calm down and maybe do something else for a while.


lol - your weak attempt to deflect is duly noted.


----------



## SeniorBen (Dec 12, 2022)

Twitter’s former head of trust and safety, Yoel Roth, had to flee his home due to an escalation in threats resulting from Elon Musk’s campaign of criticism against him. Roth has faced a storm of attacks and threats of violence following the release of the so-called “Twitter Files” — internal Twitter communications that Musk has released through journalists including Matt Taibbi and Bari Weiss. Musk  also endorsed a tweet that baselessly accused Roth of being sympathetic to pedophilia.

I thought Matt Taibbi had more integrity than what he's displayed recently. Guess not.

Musk also disbanded its 'Trust and Safety Council', which  was made up of external expert organizations that advised on issues including online safety, human and digital rights, suicide prevention, mental health, child ****** exploitation, and dehumanization.


----------



## 1955 (Dec 13, 2022)

Yeah, I don't have anything good to say about him buying Twitter, except maybe, you gotta take the bad along with the good.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Dec 13, 2022)

I was on Twitter several years ago and got off it, the same as FB because it was just sickening. Went back on Twitter after it was bought out and am finding it very different. My partner said it’s like reading the editorial section of the newspaper and he is not on Twitter.


----------

